# Need help for a buddy



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

What's up guys my buddy is thinking about buying a apbt from a guy he said the dog is carver top and bottom on ped. An the sire name is fat daddy and lil shit the dam lmk yalls opinions if y'all kno anything about the parents and so on


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

youre gonna have to be more specific.. we need their whole names to find a ped on them


----------

